
Government responded to the petition against UK new surveillance laws - vvvv
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/173199?reveal_response=yes
======
GordonS
> It protects both privacy and security

I literally spit coffee all over my monitor when I read that, so thanks UK gov
:/

> The Government is clear that, at a time of heightened security threat, it is
> essential

Ah, because 'terrorists'. A tiny minority that these laws would never do
anything to stop. Now it makes sense?!

~~~
rubberstamp
I did expect some response along those lines, but this is utterly ridiculous.
They say it protects privacy and security and essentially getting access to
all your internet activities. What happened to get a warrant if law
enforcement need to start monitoring on some one?

I wonder what the debate would look like? It would probably be well rehearsed
with all the appropriate dialogues which has the right amount of words
"terrorists" and "pedophile" mixed with it and life made difficult to anyone
who calls bullshit on these kind of intrusive laws.

~~~
GordonS
>and life made difficult to anyone who calls bullshit on these kind of
intrusive laws

That started over a week ago.

A spokewoman for the Home Office said this when asked about ordinary people
circumventing logging by using a VPN:

"Terrorists and serious criminals will always seek to avoid detection"[1]

In that context, this is basically implying that anyone who values their
privacy must be a terrorist or criminal. It scares me where we are going with
this...

[1]
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38068078](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38068078)

------
mvip
Remember kids, if you want any otherwise bizarre law passed, take a note from
GCHQ and NSA: use the words "terrorism" and "pedophiles" in the text as
frequently as possible. Then it doesn't matter how bizarre the rest is.

